# The Scream of a Cougar.



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Anybody ever hear one?

No.....not the Courtney Cox type of cougar, or scream. A few weeks ago while camping I heard the bellow of a cougar, it was almost dark, too dark to look for it. My two buddies didn't hear it, they were sitting by the fire drinking somebody else's beer, getting fhitsaced and worse, they were giggling. :roll: 

I've heard not all people will hear this sound, but I'd like to hear what other's might say. Why does the cat scream? Just before an attack? Mating season? Or just scream to be noticed?


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe it was a Sasquatch


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I heard a couple during mating while elk hunting one year. I couldn't figure out what was making the noise until I finally spotted them a few hundred yards below me. I guess that they were screams of ecstasy. Other than that I have never heard them in the wild.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have heard it once several years ago. It will make your hair stand up for sure. It is a pure blown scream. I also have no idea why they do it. They will also make a whistle sound that kind of sounds like a bird.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I heard one years ago during the bowhunt. I was set up on a trail that led down to a place where deer had been watering. Apparently a cougar had set up on the same trail a short distance away. Within a minute or two after a small group of does and fawns had passed me there was a heck of a commotion. All in the same instant I heard a doe bleat, what I believe was a cougar scream, a loud thump (either the cougar hitting a deer or a deer kicking a cougar) and deer getting the heck out of there. The whole thing lasted a second or two. Then it got really quiet. It was getting dark so I headed to the truck, singing my butt off.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Only Cougar scream I have ever heard is that gosh-forsaken shrill that comes out of Lavell Edwards Stadium when the Zoobs score a touchdown. 

On a less serious note, I think it would be cool to see/hear a mountain lion roar in the wild. Only actually seen one "on the hoof" once in my lifetime, and it was just a quick glance as it ran across the road in front of us.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

If you have never had one in a tree a few feet above your head "talking" to you, you have missed out. Those cold blue steel eyes staring at you and that snarl that they put out.............Ways always glad we had the dogs there.
If the hair on the back of the neck wasn't standing up, then you shouldn't be hunting.
They are an amazingly beautiful animal.
I have 2 full mounts in my house.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

They will scream to attract mates and during breeding. They will also sometimes scream at each other to intimidate the other during territory battles. They will fight as little as possible to avoid injury and most fights are settled by intimidation. Mothers and kittens do make a chirping sound like a bird to keep track of each other. I have on a couple of occasions thought I heard this in the wild but never could visually confirm that's what it was.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Last year I was walking a long a trail. I heard some crazy screaming going on in the trees. It sounded like something big dying to me. I guess it could have been a cougar! I tried finding it but it stopped when I started going into the trees.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Heard one on the morning of the deer opener in Central Idaho in 1987. A light snow that morning allowed us to find the tracks and follow them. We tracked it to a VERY fresh deer kill. Knowing it was very nearby, we got out of there. Anyway, our thought that morning was that it screamed as part of killing the deer. Don't know if that's the case, but it seemed good enough to us. Freakiest thing I've ever heard in nature though. It still gives me chills to think about - 25 years later.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Was trolling on the west side of Deer Creek one night and had one screaming at us. Needless to say we were trolling a little further from shore after that.


----------

